# WebMD -Safe and Bad Foods for your Dog



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is the link to a slide show of good and bad foods for your dog.

http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/ss/slideshow-foods-your-dog-should-never-eat


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Man, try telling half the people on this list that raw food is bad for your dog. I've been feeding small amounts of garlic daily for years, some dog foods contain avocado, and having an upset stomach from dairy isn't the same thing as a poison reaction.

Of course they make some valid points but articles that place a "potential in large quantity but unproven" issue and "serious, immediate" issue next to each other cause more worry than good, sometimes.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Garlic can be beneficial to a dog if fed is very small amounts. It helps repel ticks I believe.
However it is a very controversial item!

Here is a link on Garlic http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/garlic-for-dogs.html

And just because I am at it, here is one for the use of Parsley: http://www.caninechronicle.com/Features/jansey_08/jansey_1108.html

And one for Raw Food http://www.skylarzack.com/rawfeeding.htm

Ok, off the soap box now...


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

They do not recommend Raw meats, fish and Eggs. :brick:


----------

